# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Belajar Memilih Tosai Showa

## Glenardo

Dear Suhu N Pren

Berikut saya coba tampilan beberapa foto Showa Tosai  before and after dari beberapa breeder



dan sekarang 49cm (umur 20 bulan)




umur 8 bulan dengan ukuran 28 cm

Varietas : Showa

Farm : Lebak Bulus - Om Agung Pribadi

DOB :  7 September 2009

Gender : ?





Menyusul next photos... Please wait

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## setia_budi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Robby Iwan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

> Bicara showa (favorit saya), perbincangan akan sangat panjang dan menarik..yang di tulis om Luki adalah basic yg benar se benar2nya dalam memilih tosai, tetapi ada satu hal dalam memilih showa yg perdebatannya gak abis abis..SUMI..
> 
> Kalo kita sudah mendapatkan Tosai spt yg om Luki syaratkan..a/l:
> 1.Body Structure
> 2.Kinclong (Lustre)
> 3.Shiroji
> 4.Hi yg tebal dan merata (soft)
> 5. Patern kohaku yg seimbang
> Tetap ada satu hal yg tidak bisa di prediksi dengan tepat..SUMI nya akan muncul dimana dan seperti apa..
> ...


Sayang sekali ilmu saya masih cetek pak robby, prediksinya lebih banyak faktor untung- untungan ......belum sampai ketahap yang dimaksud ....... masih terus harus giat belajar sama para sifu.

Untuk sumi pada ikan kecil ( Showa dan Shiro Utsuri ).....terutama *under 20 cm*...... memang *sumi* merupakan *misteri* yang susah di prediksi.
Ada sumi yang biasa disebut *bawaan orok* ....... Sumi jenis inilah yang bisa *mengecil / hilang sama sekali seiring pertumbuhannya*, ...... sangat erat hubungannya dengan genetik indukan ....... dan sebetulnya yang paling tahu karakter sumi seperti ini adalah Sang Breeder sendiri ( belajar dari pengalaman anakan dari indukan yang sama breedingan sebelumnya ).

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## harley

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budidjo

> Hilangnya Sumi pada Showa seperti di foto di atas ...... menurut saya termasuk kasus *ekstrem* yang kalau di lihat dari besaran prosentase tidak sampai 1 %.
> Ada kalanya dengan penangan yang cepat, baik dan tepat ..... Sumi akan balik kembali, walaupun tidak 100 % ...... tapi memang membutuhkan waktu dan kesabaran.
> 
> Biasanya hal ini disebabkan oleh : 
> * Ikan baru sembuh dari sakit yang cukup parah dan berkepanjangan.
> * Ikan - ikan yang mengalami stress berat akibat perubahan *Ekstrem* dari parameter lingkungan di mana di ditempatkan, misalnya perubahan suhu ......biasanya terjadi pada ikan - ikan yang baru datang dari Jepang yang bersuhu dingin ( 21 C. ) langsung dimasukkan ke kolam kita ( 29 C. ) tanpa penyesuaian dahulu ........
> Bisa juga akibat perubahan PH yang sangat drastis....
> * Faktor genetik dari indukan yang tidak jelas asal usul varietynya ....... akibat kawin massal di kolam misalnya.
> 
> Om tosailover ...... saya rasa tidak perlu *ragu* lagi jika memang ingin menambah dan melengkapi koleksinya dengan jenis Showa ( resikonya sama saja dengan variety lainnya ) ....... salam.


setuju Oom Abi, harus sabar....tunggu sampai 8 thn utk kasus showa diatas. Kalo saya 2 thn mungkin sdh dijual kali, tungguin sumi kok ndak muncul muncul....

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## showa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mario85

> Btw kemarin saya baru saja bertemu Pak Haryanto,awalnya sempat tidak yakin itu beliau. Tadinya saya ingin menyapa dan menanyakannya soal Showa juaranya, tapi tidak sempat karena beliau sedang khusyuk berdoa di gereja. Kalo bertemunya di lain tempat dan kesempatan pasti saya tanyakan d..


sblm ini waktu jadi reserve gc ajs feb lalu masih milik orang jepang mr.jitsuo takagi mungkin stelah itu baru diambil pak.haryanto...mr.jitsuo juga pernah pegang sanke mature champ sakai uda sering pindah tangan nih dan banyak ikan juara lainnya..

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

> kalo menurut pendapat pribadi saya, memilih showa sama dengan memilih ikan lain nya......
> point yg harus di perhatikan :
> 1. struktur tulang
>    - sangat sulit memang untuk melihat bone structure pada saat tosai......lebih besar gambling nya 
> 
> 2. Kualitas ikan 
>   - Kualitas kulit ; lustre harus terlihat shine  tidak kusam
>   - kualitas shiroji; shiroji harus terlihat putih ( transparent ) 
>   - kualitas beni ; di usahakan memilih deep soft beni  walaupun  orangey tidak masalah  dan hindari hard beni
> ...


om2 smua mAaf sy potong reply quote dari sini....

Sy ingin sedikit menggelitik pada pembahasan kali ini, krn sangat menarik menurut saya.... Dari awal sy sdh membaca sampai halaman trakhir dlm thread ini, hanya saja sy blm menemukan pembahasan soal Sumi dan Tosai-nya yg dihubungkan dengn kondisi air Kolam...

Om2 smua tentu sadar dan tahu bahwa persoalan air sepertinya jg ada trigger dlm mempengaruhi terhadap pertumbuhan Sumi. Tentu pembahasan di sini sisi faktanya adalah smua koi keeper tidak mgkn memiliki parameter air yang sama satu sama lain.... wabilkhusus parameter di sini adalah faktor air kolam yg Hard Water dan kolam yg Soft Water...

Sebagaimana yg qt ketahui bersama dan diyakini oleh ahli2 dari Jepang dan ahli lainnya... Air yg cenderung Hard konon akan lbh mdh menaikkan kepekatan sumi dibanding air yg soft.... Mhn dikoreksi jika salah....

Soooo .... Akan lbh menarik lagi diskusi ini jika kita kembangkan dengan "SEBERAPA BESAR pengaruh air dlm pertumbuhan Tosai Showa atau katakanlah secara khusus ditekankan pda Pertumbuhan dari Sumi"... 

Barangkali dari suhu2 silakan berbagi, kira2 sampai sejauh mana pengaruh perbedaan air soft dan air hard terhadap Naiknya, timbul dan tenggelamnya SUMI, khususnya jenis Showa sebagai topik dari pembahasan kita kali ini...

Silakan dilanjut.............

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chivas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## neutokoi

> Terima kasih infonya om darren, saya lagi belajar milih showa tosai, ada bbrp showa yang saya lihat tidak ada motoguronya di sirip depan sama sekali atau polos, nah saya jadi bingung dan ragu apakah motoguro kalau dari tosainya sudah polos bisa keluar dikemudian hari? walaupun yang jual bilang "bisa" saya masih ttp saja ragu. Kalau dilihat dari bloodline, tidak semua showa yg ada mempunyai keterangan bloodline di sertifkatnya jadi agak susah.
> 
> Maka saya lanjutkan dengan bertanya kepada bbrp teman2x hobby'is tentang pengalaman mereka melihara showa dengan motoguro polos ketika tosai dan 100% menjawab "Tidak ada yang pernah keluar kalau memang sudah polos dari awal". Wah makin ragu lagi deh??????
> 
> Makanya saya mau menanyakan suhu2x disini bagaimana pengalaman anda?


Kalo menurut bacaan sih, utk amannya pilih showa yg ada titik kecil di pusat siripnya, jadi awalnya nggak keliatan tapi seiring perkembangan akan muncul..

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GGG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hee hee om luki, itu kuro no 55 ya? Tadinya jg saia naksir sama no 88 tp pas kesana telat... Ga jadi dehh... Newbie nimbrung nih om, sori klo salah... Menurut saia dari bodi bagus isami... Saia bayangin jg klo suminya kluar bkl bagus om... Klo kuro pas liat aslinya agak kurus om... Klo motif sih saia suka n emang naksir+ ada motoguro n shiroji lbih putih... Cuman agak kuatir male n suminya ngilang, soalnya yg kuro emang dari pertama datang suminya malah nurun... Kt saya mah klo om sabar bisa isami lbih bgs.. Tp klo saia berhubung newbie gak sabaran jadi ttp pilih kuro  ::  sori klo salah harap maklum.....

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## PutNus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## klbid

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## demmy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

MantaBB luk! Good keeper

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjahyono Putro

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## @bursakoiku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## luki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

